# Any owners of Powermatic 14" Bandsaw PWBS-14CS



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking at the 14" Powermatic BS. It is on sale for15 percent off until the 10th of the months. Any comments or recommendations?
Tom


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

TomC said:


> I am looking at the 14" Powermatic BS. It is on sale for15 percent off until the 10th of the months. Any comments or recommendations?
> Tom


I have a friend with one that I've used quite a bit. It's a good saw. We added the carter upgrades to it.

I see that a good deal is to be had at woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/20930/powermatic-14-bandsaw-model-pwbs14cs.aspx

have you considered Grizzly? More saw for less money? Probably come down the same line on different days...

https://www.grizzly.com/products/category/420000


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

mobilepaul said:


> I have a friend with one that I've used quite a bit. It's a good saw. We added the carter upgrades to it. I see that a good deal is to be had at woodcraft http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/20930/powermatic-14-bandsaw-model-pwbs14cs.aspx have you considered Grizzly? More saw for less money? Probably come down the same line on different days... https://www.grizzly.com/products/category/420000


No I had not considered a Grizzly. I like to look at something before I buy. I have seen the Powermstic at Klingspor and will be there Sat for a turning club meeting. Klingspor has the same price but I did not see them offering the free riser block. If they will give me the same deal I will order from them. If not I will order from Woodcraft.

Tom


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought a used one on craigslist for $500. Great condition. I haven't used it much needs a new blade. It's a quality saw. After months of looking it seems like the powermatic is a well regarded saw but perhaps not worth the price differential over a rikon or grizzley. But for $500 it was a no brainier for me.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it is priced higher but it has a 1 3/4 HP motor (220/110 V), carter guide bearing, carter tension release, and comes with a 6" riser. 
Tom


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

TomC said:


> I know it is priced higher but it has a 1 3/4 HP motor (220/110 V), carter guide bearing, carter tension release, and comes with a 6" riser.
> Tom


The Rikon has the same hp motor, bearing guides, quick tension release and doesn't need a riser block. It has a 13" resaw. Highland woodworking has them for $799 but shipping will cost you. I actually found out I could by the Rikon saw at my local sears for the same $799 and they would ship it free to the store. With the PM at a 15% discount the deal is more attractive but I still think new it is overpriced. In the end I decided to keep hunting for used and am glad I did.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

LearnByDoing said:


> The Rikon has the same hp motor, bearing guides, quick tension release and doesn't need a riser block. It has a 13" resaw. Highland woodworking has them for $799 but shipping will cost you. I actually found out I could by the Rikon saw at my local sears for the same $799 and they would ship it free to the store. With the PM at a 15% discount the deal is more attractive but I still think new it is overpriced. In the end I decided to keep hunting for used and am glad I did.


I take it you are talking about model 10-325. That looks like a good price at Highland. I found it at Woodcraft and Sear in the range of $950 at Sears and $999 at Woodcraft. At Highland I would have to pay around$152 shipping so the price is about the same. Is that Sears price only at your local Sears. As I said online at Seats was higher.
Tom


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, sorry, I was referring to the 10-325. The deal at Sears was a little odd. They didn't have it in the store but did have a display with fact sheets on a variety of heavier duty shop equipment they carried and the price listed on that sheet was $799. Didn't mention it being a sale or anything like that. At any rate when I inquired with the sales person she said the Sears website showed the saw at $1000 but thru her in house system it was allowing the $799 and didn't show any fee for delivery to the store. She said it was giving her a delivery date of about 2 days out so they "had" it somewhere. I almost jumped on it. If I had gone new, I believe this is the saw I would have bought.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Tom, I thought I'd let you know, Rikon has bumped it's warranty from 2 years to 5 years, if that makes any difference. They have also gone to a new blue color. Highland woodworking has them on sale for 799 for the 14". But, I still think that this, for the same money as the PM is more value http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2HP-w-Cast-Iron-Trunnion/G0513X2

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I did buy the Powermatic BS. I got it about 2 weeks ago. I got it assembled a week ago. It cuts great and came with the 6" riser. I had a problem with the fence. It has a cam locking lever to lock it in place. I could barely get the fence on the rail with the cam lever fully up and no way could I lock it. I waited a few days and called Powermatic tech support. I explained the problem and he said he would send out a new fence. That was on Tue and I got the new fence on Fri. I installed it and it works great. I think this is great customer service and will consider that when buying my next piece of power equipment.
Tom


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure ya did....no pictures means no new tools!!!!


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

TomC said:


> Well I did buy the Powermatic BS. I got it about 2 weeks ago. I got it assembled a week ago. It cuts great and came with the 6" riser. I had a problem with the fence. It has a cam locking lever to lock it in place. I could barely get the fence on the rail with the cam lever fully up and no way could I lock it. I waited a few days and called Powermatic tech support. I explained the problem and he said he would send out a new fence. That was on Tue and I got the new fence on Fri. I installed it and it works great. I think this is great customer service and will consider that when buying my next piece of power equipment.
> Tom


I am pleased you're happy with your new BS...


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats, I am enjoying mine. I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


----------

